
Why aren’t we involving the 20-year-olds in future planning? - sandergansen
https://medium.com/sander-gansen/why-arent-we-involving-the-20-year-olds-in-future-planning-6d2236e21f8b
======
pmontra
My bet: in some countries because there are many more parents and
grandparents. Young people don't have enough votes. A sci-fi like proposal to
fix that: people's vote weights 10 at 18 and lose one every ten years. Totally
against the principles of our democracies but more forward looking. And very
risky for the elders, which are also the most defenseless against changes. I'm
not really sure I'd like it.

A minor cause: most young people don't think about politics. They have other
priorities. This starts a negative feedback loop together with declining birth
rates.

